# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

called LFS and asked how much they were and if he could order me one and he said andi QUOTE, "I don't deal with dyed fish, that fish is dyed blue and will eventually lose its color."

hes told me muliple different things about different fish that pisses me off! This guy drives my crazy!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

He's wrong. They are a beautiful natural strain of the regular JD, albeit one that is a lot less hardy than the wild-type.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> called LFS and asked how much they were and if he could order me one and he said andi QUOTE, "I don't deal with dyed fish, that fish is dyed blue and will eventually lose its color."
> 
> hes told me muliple different things about different fish that pisses me off! This guy drives my crazy!


yup, not dyed at all. breeders look for a dempsey that has the blue gene and start inbreeding like crazy till all the babies have them.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome thanks alot guys, what do you guys know about a "Red Devil" my friend has one for sale 10 bucks its 6.5 inches right now


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There are some pretty detailed profiles on them elsewhere on the 'Net (Google my name and Red Devil cichlid and see what pops up), but none here...some of those profiles will tell you what you need to know!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> He's wrong. They are a beautiful *natural strain* of the regular JD, albeit one that is a lot less hardy than the wild-type.


It's not a dyed fish... but it's far from being natural. Blue jd's are the result of severe inbreeding which makes them a lot less hardy since bad genes are being reinforced through the selective inbreeding as well as the blue trait.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

get the devil most personable fish i have owned an crasy as shi*.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> He's wrong. They are a beautiful *natural strain* of the regular JD, albeit one that is a lot less hardy than the wild-type.


It's not a dyed fish... but it's far from being natural. Blue jd's are the result of severe inbreeding which makes them a lot less hardy since bad genes are being reinforced through the selective inbreeding as well as the blue trait.
[/quote]

My bad, I meant that they were not dyed and therefore natural as compared to dyed fishes.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

lewis said:


> get the devil most personable fish i have owned an crasy as shi*.


yea i got it for 5 bucks but my tanks not set up yet, he was gong to kill it anyways, people are so dumb, it really pisses me off what people will do to fish because they are "inferior" to humans


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Post some pics good pick up.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea ill have em up next weekend when i get the fish


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

There is a guy on the cichlid forum has a couple of breeding pairs, they are not dyed. Tell your local fish store to do some research, they are idiots :nod:


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I had a electic blue and gave it to my buddy they are not dyed at all.What the bo is take an electric blue male and a reg female breed them and hand select a female offspring and breed the father and daughter to get the electric blue offspring they are very fragile fish and they dont normaly get as large as a rego jack.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks alot guys... now its time to research the RD


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

armac said:


> There is a guy on the cichlid forum has a couple of breeding pairs, they are not dyed. Tell your local fish store to do some research, they are idiots :nod:


Word up!

About their orgin though, as Mettle touched base on, it is the result of inbreeding especially blue speciemens over many generations to create a more blue fish. Results in a less hardy strain (most have little to no immune system) and the result of inbreeding has made them usually smaller and more docile. It was at one time proposed that they could be a subspecies or even a entirely different species.

The same can be said about 'green' tiger barbs. My brother has a school of tiger barbs, and he has tried to keep it 50/50 reg./tiger but now after many tries, all he has is the regulars. None of the regulars have ever died, yet every green did. They were bought out of the same tank, same store. Inbred/hybridized/selectively bred fish/dyed fish should not be boughten IMO.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lastgreengarden said:


> [
> Inbred/hybridized/selectively bred fish/dyed fish should not be boughten IMO.


A very interesting topic of debate (again). I'm a purist at heart but I can see a place for hybrids and selectively bred fish IF THEY ARE LABELLED PROPERLY. We as fish keepers serve no real conservation purpose, so true wild strains are only for our enjoyment. But I do enjoy knowing that a strain is for sure from a certain river in Mexico/Brazil/etc. I've struggled with the flowerhorn thing for so long but they are less dangerous than the hybrid 'peacocks' that muddy the already confusing array of colorful peacock cichlids out there.

Dyed or mutant tail-less type fishes... just wrong and should be outlawed.

Hmmm.... I digressed...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Funny. Does that shop sell parrot cichlids? I wouldn't be suprised. 
Let him know that he is incorrect as to the orgin of the fish. 
Tell him to educate himself on what it is he is talking before he goes preaching to people. Then never shop there again.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i told him that and he said that he "could be wrong"


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> i told him that and he said that he "could be wrong"


 thats what you say when you are certain that your wrong, you try to establish your stupidity so the other person has empathy for ya!

works every time


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

well i guess hes got this guy in chicago he can get "whatever fish i want" and yes he stold my friend a tattood tin foil or someing and a pink (now brown) jellybean parrot sadly, that is my only LFS... the only places close that carry fish are them and walmart









who the hell voted yes? haha oh well, maybe some poeple dont know, but thats why this is here, right? Unless their just trying to be smartasses then well... you suck









maybe is just when he hears "electric blue" he thinks its dyed, arent electric blue crayfish (what they sell as electric blue lobsters) also dyed?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No, they're not dyed either.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

There are quite a few different blue crayfish/lobsters. I would be careful in buying one as some have a blue tint, and are not the true deep blue you are looking for. So unless you see it first or trust the person you are purchasing one from be careful.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

McDoddridge said:


> called LFS and asked how much they were and if he could order me one and he said andi QUOTE, "I don't deal with dyed fish, that fish is dyed blue and will eventually lose its color."
> 
> hes told me muliple different things about different fish that pisses me off! This guy drives my crazy!


yup, not dyed at all. breeders look for a dempsey that has the blue gene and start inbreeding like crazy till all the babies have them.
[/quote]

^^^ exactly the EBJD is not a dyed fish at all. theyre true JDs that have wonderful coloration. much like you can have a dusty ugly albino oscar next to a beautiful bright albino oscar. simple color variation difference


----------



## hoosier101 (Oct 2, 2006)

theyre def. not dyed. elec. jd's will give birth to elec. jd's


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

hoosier101 said:


> theyre def. not dyed. elec. jd's will give birth to elec. jd's


Really? I was under the impression that there is a possibility to obtain an EBJD from normal JD parents. I'm not exactly what I would call a breeding expert, but my source could be considered that.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

He didn't exclude that possibility--he was just saying that they're not dyed because the "allegedly dyed" fish produce more "allegedly dyed" fish without human intervention.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Super blue JD's can be bred from regular JD parents. Electric blue JD's are a totally different fish. (the baby blue ones. )


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lol their not dyed


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Actually alot of the Imported EBJD are pumped with male hormones. When the EBJD are small they use male hormones to bring out there adult colors when they are small.

I know this since I breed them also and deal with the large Distributors that buy them this way. Not sure if the colors will evuantually wear off from usuing the hormones.

Rob


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Dont think so, they are pretty fish though.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

Whoever said the EBJD is a result of inbreeding is a moron.

1.) The fish is not dyed it is a recessive gene found in all JD's
2.) They are, as most recessive genes, prone to health and growth issues (however mainly below 3")
3.) EBJD fry are very inferior to there JD brothers and sisters and usually die from inability to attain food. Separation allows them to survive in captivity.

If you want to learn about an amazing fish go to http://www.bluejax.co.uk


----------

